# British Pensioner Healthcare



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

I know this has been covered countless times. But, have I got this right, or got hold of the wrong end of the stick.

If we come out to Spain, as pensioners, only me at the moment, Mrs H is far to young, And hold a S1 certificate, I would be entitled to healthcare immediately.
I ask this because I'm not sure if I'd be able to get health insurance.

Again, I'm sorry to cover old ground yet again, but I do have problems with the internet. That's me, not the internet.
Cheers All


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Derek H said:


> I know this has been covered countless times. But, have I got this right, or got hold of the wrong end of the stick.
> 
> If we come out to Spain, as pensioners, only me at the moment, Mrs H is far to young, And hold a S1 certificate, I would be entitled to healthcare immediately.
> I ask this because I'm not sure if I'd be able to get health insurance.
> ...


Nice to see you back, Derek.

If you move to Spain, not only will you be entitled to an S1 form from the DWP which would give you immediate access to Spanish state healthcare, but so would your wife because she would be classed as your dependant. My husband and I are in the same situation, and when he turned 65 last year (I was 58) he requested S1 forms for both of us. We had to register them at our nearest INSS (Social Security office) and then wait for a document confirming our entitlement to state healthcare to be sent to us (took a few weeks). When that arrived we had to take it to our local health centre and register with a doctor, and our credit card type Tarjetas Sanitarias arrived in the post a couple of weeks after that. We would each pay 10% of the cost of any prescriptions, although this is capped at €8 per month for those whose incomes are below €18,000 per annum.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn's right. I am in the same situation - my husband isn't yet a pensioner but gets free health care as my dependant.

When you contact the Dept of Work & Pensions to tell them you are moving, ask them for S1 forms for both of you. Then take these along to the nearest INSS office in Spain, and they will set it all up.

If you need treatment while this process is all going on, you can use your EHIC card.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

As long as you are a STATE pensioner, not just receiving a pension like many early retirees


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dependants should also remember that once they are entitled to an S1 in their own right, they must get their own S1 and re-register.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Dependants should also remember that once they are entitled to an S1 in their own right, they must get their own S1 and re-register.


Can you explain why? (Not doubting you, just curious)


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you so much. It's taken a load off my mind.

Lynn, Thanks for the "welcome back". It brought a lump to my throat. Soft sod that I am.
Derek


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Helenameva-Because if the dependent's spouse dies or divorces them, they will have no health cover


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I think I'm right in saying that once you qualify for healthcare in Spain via the S1, if you go back to the UK to visit, you are also entitled to healthcare with the NHS.

Not sure about the dependent though.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Dunpleecin said:


> I think I'm right in saying that once you qualify for healthcare in Spain via the S1, if you go back to the UK to visit, you are also entitled to healthcare with the NHS.
> 
> Not sure about the dependent though.


What happens is that once the Spanish (not sure whether it's the INSS or the Servicio de Salud) return the documentation to the DWP which confirms that you are now in the Spanish state healthcare system, you then receive an EHIC card from the UK which entitles you to treatment when back in the UK or in any other European country other than Spain. Yes, the dependant gets one too.

There have been reports in the press that UK state pensioners who are resident in other European countries are now entitled to full use of NHS treatment in the UK, but I have never seen any explanation of how this is supposed to operate in practice.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It seems that people in receipt of a UK state pension who are resident in another European country and who have been resident in the UK for a period of at least 10 years in the past are entitled to whatever NHS treatment they need during visits to the UK.


http://www.pah.nhs.uk/files/c) Non Resident UK Citizens.pdf


However, this document makes no reference to the pensioners' dependants, nor is there any information about what documentation or proof anyone wishing to avail themselves of such treatment would be asked to provide.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Lynn R said:


> It seems that people in receipt of a UK state pension who are resident in another European country and who have been resident in the UK for a period of at least 10 years in the past are entitled to whatever NHS treatment they need during visits to the UK.
> 
> 
> http://www.pah.nhs.uk/files/c) Non Resident UK Citizens.pdf
> ...


This leaflet is out of date as the law changed in April 2015, and anyone in receipt of a state pension with an S1 registered in an EEA country is entitled to full NHS treatment. This includes their spouse/civil partner and children under 18 who have lawfully accompanied them. There is no longer a previous residence requirement.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> This leaflet is out of date as the law changed in April 2015, and anyone in receipt of a state pension with an S1 registered in an EEA country is entitled to full NHS treatment. This includes their spouse/civil partner and children under 18 who have lawfully accompanied them. There is no longer a previous residence requirement.


Do have a link to the latest regulations? I would like a copy to print out and take with me in case of any doubt.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Do have a link to the latest regulations? I would like a copy to print out and take with me in case of any doubt.


There's a link in my article here HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN | Learn-Aprender


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> What happens is that once the Spanish (not sure whether it's the INSS or the Servicio de Salud) return the documentation to the DWP which confirms that you are now in the Spanish state healthcare system, you then receive an EHIC card from the UK which entitles you to treatment when back in the UK or in any other European country other than Spain. Yes, the dependant gets one too.
> 
> There have been reports in the press that UK state pensioners who are resident in other European countries are now entitled to full use of NHS treatment in the UK, but I have never seen any explanation of how this is supposed to operate in practice.


Because when you produce the UK supplied "Pensioners EHIC"card ,which is different to a UK based persons supplied one, it shows anyone looking that the person is a non-resident pensioner who is entitled to full healthcare in the UK.


----------



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Nice to see you back, Derek.
> 
> If you move to Spain, not only will you be entitled to an S1 form from the DWP which would give you immediate access to Spanish state healthcare, but so would your wife because she would be classed as your dependant. My husband and I are in the same situation, and when he turned 65 last year (I was 58) he requested S1 forms for both of us. We had to register them at our nearest INSS (Social Security office) and then wait for a document confirming our entitlement to state healthcare to be sent to us (took a few weeks). When that arrived we had to take it to our local health centre and register with a doctor, and our credit card type Tarjetas Sanitarias arrived in the post a couple of weeks after that. We would each pay 10% of the cost of any prescriptions, although this is capped at €8 per month for those whose incomes are below €18,000 per annum.


Am I correct in reading your post in that a non pensioner dependant gets prescriptions at the pensioner rate (10%)? 
I am also in this situation being a dependant on pensioner wife with S1, and although not yet had a prescription I am due to visit GP as I have an ileostomy (similar to a colostomy) and will shortly be needing some bags, this will be a welcome saving, thanks for info.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrew.in.Alora said:


> Am I correct in reading your post in that a non pensioner dependant gets prescriptions at the pensioner rate (10%)?
> I am also in this situation being a dependant on pensioner wife with S1, and although not yet had a prescription I am due to visit GP as I have an ileostomy (similar to a colostomy) and will shortly be needing some bags, this will be a welcome saving, thanks for info.


yes, it's correct that the dependent is treated as a pensioner as far as prescription rates are concerned

it's possible that ileostomy bags might not be covered though - I know a lot of 'equipment' as a opposed to 'meds' aren't covered


----------



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> There's a link in my article here HEALTHCARE IN SPAIN | Learn-Aprender


Your articles are really intetesting, with lots of useful info, a great help with a wide range of topics. thanks for posting,


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Derek H said:


> I ask this because I'm not sure if I'd be able to get health insurance.


I'm a bit embarrassed about this bit of my post. I haven't been feeling great over the last 2-3 months. whatever was going on ended in Pneumonia, over that now. My worries started, and I can worry, when I was sent for a chest X-ray.
A shadow on my lung. My GP said it might be nothing, I didn't hear that bit, or the "smoking related thing". That's it, I'm going to die.
A CAT scan followed, the a 2 week wait. During which I mentally put my affairs in order. Got in touch with you guys, so I could spend my last days in the sun. Perhaps the longest 2 weeks of my life.
Saw the consultant yesterday. Nada, nowt, nothing. I'm a healthy (ish) 67 year old.
His only concern was the weight I'd lost, and I should increase my carbs. I think that means, chips and biscuits. I must find out where she hides the key to the biscuit tin.
So a very red face Derek, owns up. At least it gave me an excuse to get back on here. And thanks to everyone for the above information.
Derek


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bloody great news for you Derek
Now go out and enjoy life


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> Bloody great news for you Derek
> Now go out and enjoy life


Cheers Mate. And to misquote your name, I'm one happy Bunny. Purring.
Derek


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Derek H said:


> I'm a bit embarrassed about this bit of my post. I haven't been feeling great over the last 2-3 months. whatever was going on ended in Pneumonia, over that now. My worries started, and I can worry, when I was sent for a chest X-ray.
> A shadow on my lung. My GP said it might be nothing, I didn't hear that bit, or the "smoking related thing". That's it, I'm going to die.
> A CAT scan followed, the a 2 week wait. During which I mentally put my affairs in order. Got in touch with you guys, so I could spend my last days in the sun. Perhaps the longest 2 weeks of my life.
> Saw the consultant yesterday. Nada, nowt, nothing. I'm a healthy (ish) 67 year old.
> ...


I know just how you felt, Derek. I had to have a biopsy a few years ago and I was terrified, and waiting for the results seemed like forever. But like you I had nothing to worry about.

Glad things turned out OK, will you still be thinking of a possible move over here?


----------



## Medical Advice Needed (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone can help or advise?

My Mum, who is a British Expat in Spain, 73 (so a pensioner) and has Spanish residency, entitled to Spanish Health Care, has a Spanish GP etc, etc, was taken ill while visiting us in England. She has a UK issued EHIC which was apparently the wrong thing, since the legislation changed April 2015. 

We have been told she must have a Spanish EHIC card, so the UK can bill Spain for the care, but my Dad was told by the Social Security department that they won't issue these for UK pensioners any more. 

On googling all this, my understanding is that early retirees are having problems but at 73 my Mum is entitled to a Spanish Card. We have been assured by the UK hospital staff member dealing with this that she IS entitled to the card, but if they won't issue it what can we do?

We tried applying online and it came back that the application can't be processed. I don't know the reason, but do know there is a list of things preventing you applying online. 

Also, I think to apply in person then my Mum would need to do so herself, which of course she can't as she's stuck in hospital in the UK.

Anyone have any ideas?

Many thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Medical Advice Needed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help or advise?
> 
> ...


Please see my response on the other thread


----------



## Medical Advice Needed (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you snikpoh. I posted here first then decided a new thread would have been better but then couldn't see how to delete this post!!!

Thank you


----------

